# bob with toddlers!



## mommajohnson2007 (Apr 10, 2012)

i need to know what i need for toddlers what to pack what is best things that are going to keep them calm and things that are going to help!!! HELP ME HELP MY KIDS PLEASE!!! they are 5 3 and 1 and all three are boys!!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/any-ideas-bob-3-yr-old-10142/


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

This is something I am stocking up on mommajohnson. Some of my grandchildren in your boys' age range.

"Slippery Elm Powder
This is high in protein and vegetable gelatin. One could thrive very well on slippery elm alone. We have attended several cases where small children were losing weight rapidly and becoming weaker from some wasting disease. Often they could not keep down any regular food. When they were placed on slippery elm gruel, a combination of slippery elm powder, water and honey made into a thin paste, they not only survived, but actually gained weight and regained their health. The taste is very palatable, too. It is filling, satisfying and nourishing."
http://www.herballegacy.com/Herbs_for_Survival.html


----------



## rider1k (Apr 13, 2012)

You know your boys best. What makes them happy? A toy car?A figurine? A toy gun? Favorite snacks? Prep for your families well being. Add something that is very important to each child, it will help calm them to have something special and familiar. Heck put a small pack on the oldest! A couple bottles of water, some snacks, maybe a flint, some bivy sacks. It'll make him feel important! And be helpful!


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Mine are 16, 15, 13 and 3. We have had many bug outs over the past 16 years for hurricanes. Taking 15 hours for a normally 3 hour drive to get to a destination on time. Not being able to pull over for potty brakes. Hungry, tired , cranky, etc. So, I learned the hard way. After that ,Each kid made their own snack/trail mix. Gave each a gallon zip lock and filled with favorite( dries fruits, nuts, oatmeal cookies, whatever). One favorite toy, a small pillow and blanket, coloring books, reading books(2 small paper back) and pull ups. When we can't stop the car they go in the pull up and dispose in plastic bag. I Worried about the clothes, toiletries, etc. The less panic they see the better. Tried to make it a fun trip. If I could leave at night then they sleep most the way. Also had our dog with us. The kids liked snuggling with him. We went a long time on each having 3 days of clothes. Wash n hang up each day. Easier when the clothes are small.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I made sandwiches and cut in 1/4 pieces. Apples cut in small pieces(whatever fresh fruit or veggie they like, baby carrots?) No waste if they only eat one piece at a time. Water in small plastic bottles with pull up tops that are refillable/ reusable.(less spills) each had their own color. Lots of baby wipes or wet wash cloth in platis bags. (One in each to avoid cross contamination). Them having their own little bag of stuff gives a sense of resposibility and its special to them.


----------



## mommajohnson2007 (Apr 10, 2012)

thank you guys!!! my kids actually like to carrier their own bags so i might fill them lightly!!!


----------



## letitrain (Apr 25, 2012)

good luck 3 that young does not sound very fun


----------



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

You could turn their favorite stuffed animal into a backpack for comfort. Maybe even have a slit to hide the shoulder straps when not being used as a fluffy adorable bug out bag.


----------



## mommajohnson2007 (Apr 10, 2012)

wow thats a really good idea!!


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

A little Vodka in their bottles, that always kept me calm as a kid


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Padre, you are funny! Pack benedryl!!! It knocks them out when you need them to be quiet. Maybe take one or two yourself. The first rule of survival is be calm.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a 2 yr old grandson who had a brain bleed at birth he has some diabilities, that he will get over, but he is granpas boy. So get them involved he has limited ability with his left side but has taught himself many things, He is a helper and wants to learn so we work on things when time permits......


----------



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

lovetogrow said:


> This is something I am stocking up on mommajohnson. Some of my grandchildren in your boys' age range.
> 
> "Slippery Elm Powder
> This is high in protein and vegetable gelatin. One could thrive very well on slippery elm alone. We have attended several cases where small children were losing weight rapidly and becoming weaker from some wasting disease. Often they could not keep down any regular food. When they were placed on slippery elm gruel, a combination of slippery elm powder, water and honey made into a thin paste, they not only survived, but actually gained weight and regained their health. The taste is very palatable, too. It is filling, satisfying and nourishing."
> http://www.herballegacy.com/Herbs_for_Survival.html


Thanks for the knowledge! I'm buying this ASAP!


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Whoa! Your toddlers will pick up on your emotions. If you are calm, so are they. The other posts are all excellent on ideas for keeping the comfort level in a strange situation to manageable levels in the children. It helps to teach them to see each learning experience as an adventure, not a chore. Use things that happen (broken down car for example) as an adventure instead of a disaster. Look around as you walk (or call) for help and make it a game to count how many edible plants you see; or different kinds of wildlife; or even different kinds/colors of license plates on passing cars (the one with the highest number wins). (It also helps you to be aware of your surroundings). If you know someone who eats lunch out, ask them to have a happy meal now and again and save you the toys. You can put them in the car in a cloth bag, and if they have to sit a while they can pick ONE out to play with. (I used to keep a stash to hand out to children in cars I stopped to help on the highway. It works wonders.) Otherwise, check at the dollar store for party favor type toys - they do not have to be expensive - for distraction purposes. The important thing is that YOU stay calm and in charge. They will imitate you and react accordingly. Your children are at that golden age where they actually LIKE to help and learn things quickly. Don't lose the opportunity to prep together and bond as a family, as well. Keep the conversation non-scary, and the chores age appropriate, and then your children will be an asset to you and you to them.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Padre, you are funny! Pack benedryl!!! It knocks them out when you need them to be quiet. Maybe take one or two yourself. The first rule of survival is be calm.


Don't know if you were joking or not but in our family the kid's bags all have it. I'm sure that if we ever need to leave our 6 yr old will be very upset. I figure I will need her to be rested so if she can't sleep (the girl hates the dark) then maybe a little help from mom would be the best thing to do.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

katen said:


> Don't know if you were joking or not but in our family the kid's bags all have it.


I was not joking about the benedryl. And with your post "HELP ME HELP MY KIDS PLEASE!!!", I wasn't joking about you either. The first rule of survival is to stay calm. If you get that excited over a bug out bag for your kids, you are in trouble.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

kejmack said:


> I was not joking about the benedryl. And with your post "HELP ME HELP MY KIDS PLEASE!!!", I wasn't joking about you either. The first rule of survival is to stay calm. If you get that excited over a bug out bag for your kids, you are in trouble.


Wasn't my post. I was only trying to let her know that some of us mommies do have benedryl in our bags cause I couldn't tell if you were joking or not. Just wanted to make sure she knew others plan to use it.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Benadryl is a good to have just make sure your kids have all taken it before & you know how they react to it. It has been known to make some kids very hyper. :wave:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Nyquil, only the best for my kids!


----------

